# concentrated urine



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Since Miya was a puppy, her urine has always been very yellow. It also has always had a strong smell. I have always noticed it, but never thought anything of it until I noticed that Domo's urine is not as yellow, nor does it smell. Should I be concerned? She did have an accident on my rug a few weeks ago and it left a bleach-like stain. I read up on it and saw that some dog urine can contain acid...? I don't want to freak myself out here by reading junk on the net. The vet has also said that she's 100% healthy..so, any ideas?

Also, I'm going to take a sample of both Domo and Miya's urine to the vet tomorrow. Does it need to be in liquid form, cuz idk how I'm gonna get that lol...or can a peepad that has absorbed urine in it work for testing?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Funny that's how dex and KC compare. Dexters has a foul smellin dark yellow urine while KC has a clear one. I know dex has some elevated t4s in his body....still waitin on the vet....seriously annoyin but it might have to do with the blood?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It needs to be liquid. When she squats put a bowl under her to collect it. WARNING THAT IS A PAIN! I would add a little cranberry to her diet once a week to see if that helps. I have done that for Sadie since she was 2 and her concentration improved and no more UTIs


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If she had an accident, sometimes that's can be a UTI or bladder infection. I'm glad you're taking it to be tested. Keep us updated. The foods we eat & drink can cause I urine to smell like the foods. Food & drink can also change the color of our urine. I ate red velvet cake & needless to say the water in the toilet was red.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

To collect a sample, just turn her pee pad upside down.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> If she had an accident, sometimes that's can be a UTI or bladder infection. I'm glad you're taking it to be tested. Keep us updated. The foods we eat & drink can cause I urine to smell like the foods. Food & drink can also change the color of our urine. I ate red velvet cake & needless to say the water in the toilet was red.


.....

Periods of sleep can also change urine color in human beings. While I am not a fanatic toilet inspector, I have observed that the first urine passed in the morning is noticeably darker in color than urine passed during the day. Your kidneys do function differently in sleep, concentrating the urine so that you can go 8 or more hours without waking up to pee (unless of course you are a 74 year old male like me, with a prostate the size of a soccer ball).


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Woodard....the vision of red velvet cake...red pee...ruined red velvet cake forever....lol!!! And I agree the healthier u eat the clearer ur pee is but I observe when it gets closer to that time of the month...pee gets darker


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Woodard....the vision of red velvet cake...red pee...ruined red velvet cake forever....lol!!! And I agree the healthier u eat the clearer ur pee is but I observe when it gets closer to that time of the month...pee gets darker


Haha! So sorry for being too detailed. I can't help it. I don't eat red velvet that often, so I was a little surprised.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

joeandruth said:


> .....
> 
> Periods of sleep can also change urine color in human beings. While I am not a fanatic toilet inspector, I have observed that the first urine passed in the morning is noticeably darker in color than urine passed during the day. Your kidneys do function differently in sleep, concentrating the urine so that you can go 8 or more hours without waking up to pee (unless of course you are a 74 year old male like me, with a prostate the size of a soccer ball).


Lol!! So true, so true!! You're too funny.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I put seran wrap over her peepad and got a sample. It's been this color since she was a puppy, so idk if it's anything to worry about. I'll post the results when I get back from the vet. Thanks all for the help.


----------

